# My male guppy needs your help! Pictures inside...



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm assuming it's fin rot. Originally, I think his tail was nipped by aggressive females, but the tail has been deteriorating. I've been using a bit of Melafix, but I haven't been giving enough doses I don't think (wans't sure it was tail rot until I notice the tail getting worse). 

One of my main questions is this: I've got a hospital tank set up, but haven't changed the water in there from the last fish that was there about 3 weeks ago. However, the tank has been filtering the entire time. It's a bit dirty thanks to some rotting plant material that's been removed, but I dont' know how I feel about putting the guppy in there without a full water change. I don't have any tank water ready at this point, but I could have some ready to go in the tank by tomorrow. Should I risk putting him in the isolation tank, or should I keep/medicate him in the main tank with the other guppies? I pulled him out of the tank right as my female was giving birth- I really don't want to risk the babies, but I don't want him to go untreated. What do you guys think?

Here are those pictures I said I'd include (please let me know if you think it's something other then fin rot):


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

It looks like fin rot to me.When my bettas would get it once in a while I would give them very clean water Aquarium salt at 2 table spoons per 5 gallons.I have used Melafix and it works very well if you use the amount your spost to The main thing is the tank stay clean for him you heal drity anything is not good for fin rot.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Do you put salt in his water? If he's isolated in good clean water with a bit of salt (2 teaspoons per 10 litres) his fins should grow back. I have mixed feelings about melafix, to be honest. Some fish just don't react well to it and I have a tendency to believe that fins grow back in good water conditions anyway, melafix is just a placebo.


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

If that's the case, sounds like the main tank would be better. It had a good water change recently, and is always kept up with new plants (and the pulling of plants that may rot). =D

Other suggestions are welcome though! Would the salt additions hurt any fry? I'm pulling fry that have already been born and keeping them seperate, but I don't want to hurt anything that'll be born after the salt is there.


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Right now he's just in an unfiltered container for picture reasons. I can get the salt tomorrow- I have melafix now. I'm mostly worried about what salt might do to any new fry in the main tank. I think it's cleaner then the hospital tank, and if cleanliness is key, then the main tank would be best.

Never used salt before in any tank, but have used Melafix for other fungus infections.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

guppies are naturally brackish fish. it wont hurt the fry as long as you dont add it 2 fast. hope it turns out ok.


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm sorry to say that when I woke up this morning, I found my poor little guy dead :rip:


My last fish death was last year when I unsuspectingly bought a sick fish and it later died. I'm rather bummed about this, I really liked this guppy- he had a personally to the point he'd dance for anyone and anything that came to his tank.

His tail looked even worse today, and he'd lost all his color, so I'm not sure when he died. He's been taken out, and buried under my favoriate flowering plant.

Not sure if I'll get another male fish right now. The fry I have are not his, so I might just keep a few males from that group. I think I'll concentrate on my two females and the fry for now.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Im sorry  

Good luck with the fry though.


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

In the guppy world though, for every life that's lost there are many more to replace it. I found a bunch more fry in the tank today, making a total of 21 so far. They're good at hiding in the plants, so there may even be more in the tank I couldn't see!


----------

